# Im in Love with this car



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just love this car so much i've been wanting one for a yr and a half now and im finally getting some thousands from a cd in 3 months for my 18th b-day. I kno its probably dumb to go out and buy a exspensive car but i just dont care, i love how much of a sleeper it is, ud never guess a simple car could be so dam power full. I was on break at work yesterday and just happened to wonder outside and what do i see across the street, yeaa a 06 goat man i bet the owner thought i was gonna try to rob him or sumthin lol i just stared at the car for about 15. I was really just wondering what you guys trully think about the car, b/c ive been reading bad reviews and good reviews and i really like the styling so thats not a factor im just saying this is a pretty big deal for me to buy this car but after all the research and study ive done on it i dont think any other car could be the same for me i mean its a freakin gto 6.0 LITER BEAST! I WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS HAD REGRETS OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT. aND IS SHE AS FUN TO DRIVE AS SHE SEEMS TO BE? BTW I ALREADY HAVE A FORD EXPLORER PAID OFF FOR THE WINTER B/C I LIVE IN mn THIS WILL JUST BE A SUMMER CAR FOR ME TO WORK ON .

i JUST WANTED TO THANK EVERYONE HERE FOR TALKING AND SHARING THERE STORIES ABOUT THERE CAR AND KEEPING THE GTO SPIRIT ALIVE EVEN WITH ALL THE CRAP PEOPLE SAY. TO EACH IS OWN


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

I love mine! You just need to think about the gas and the insurance, it can get pretty expencive.


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

How Much Do U Pay For Insurance?


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i am a guy under 25, single, no kids, one accident, two tickets, one accident (one really bad day) and i WOULD be paying around 300 a month, but my parents have the car under their fleet policy, i don't get to drive the car w/o one of them in the car (insurance purposes). i would recomend that you hold of on getting the car until you are older, your insurance will drop when you turn 18, 21, 25. i recomend that you hold off a couple more years, then get one, so they deprecate more, and your insurace will drop more. remember: speed cost's money. so how fast do you want to go?


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wait until you mod it up and UP your horse-You will really be in love. I almost sold it for a Hummer but just couldn't do it. Now that it's in the shop, I'm going through major HP Withdrawl. I LOVE MY GTO..Let people say all they want to say, but all their heads all turn when I hit my pedal.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Go to school!!!!!

Get a girlfriend!!!

Spend your money on books and her. Insurance and gas expenses (not to mention initial cost) on a car like this is crazy for an 18 year old, unless your family is just plain rich and is funding this for you.

Put your efforts into things that will pay off for you the rest of your life.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Boy, that`s a tough one. If your able to drive it and not get in trouble, then it may be alright. But, come-on, you`re gunna have 400 HP! You know your gunna get on it. 
When I was 18 I got a DWI, drove a VW beetle and insurance was 300/mo. I can`t imagine what insurance would have been with a real car like a new GTO. By the way, that DWI and the huge insurance rate hike for the next 5 yrs was incentive enough for me to quit drinking!


----------



## logicbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

F-it you only live once, just drive safely and be smart.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Go to school!!!!!
> 
> Get a girlfriend!!!



Learn to spell. Take a typing class. Man, I'm just ribbing you, but that post was really hard to read. I guess I am getting old, but I will never understand using text shortcuts on a computer keyboard.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

NJ insurance for a 18 year old male with a clean was 2800 for an 04 up to 3200 for an 06 per. year. After two plus years of waiting to own one, yes I still have remained steadfast in my opinion about this car. I also will not buy one until I have the means to pay for it easily. If it comes down to a choice between a goat and your freedom, make sure you don't choose the wrong one or you will pay for it. Good luck either way.
Brian


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Go to school!!!!!
> 
> Get a girlfriend!!!
> 
> ...


i agree. get a degree and you will have money for a nice ride with out the extra ins cost. now if it is paid out right with title in hand from day one (ie no monthly payments) then hell yes. an 18 yr old dont need this high debt. college will pretty much put in big time debt


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

These things are expensive to own... I'd wait a few years. I'll be 30 soon and my insurance is about 580.00 twice annually.


----------



## logicbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

Damn I'm 25 and my insurance is only $760 per year and that's full coverage. Sounds some people are getting robbed.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

There is all sorts of "full coverage". I have balls to the wall, T-bone right through the middle of a Rolls, sideswipe a busload of nuns (setting the thing on fire) and come to a stop in the middle of a daycare center and I'm good to go. Minimum requirements for "full coverage" very GREATLY from state to state. 

In Alabama, having the minimum requirements for "full coverage" only covers you up to around 30 grand for somebody else's vehicle, uninsured vehicles or under insured vehicles, property, etc., I'm covered (by choice of course) for 100 to 150 grand (have to look at the policy to be sure) for vechicle damage to someone else's car, and pretty much unlimited for property damage and up to 1 million for loss of life. I pay almost 100 bucks a month dead even for all that coverage, plus an aditional 80 bucks a month for the same coverage on my wife's Colorado crew cab Z71 4x4. Considering I've had 2 speeding tickets since I bought my car NEW in June of '06, I don't think that's bad at all. 

All that said, no offense dude, but like a few others said on here, unless your parents got money dripping out their ass and are gonna fund you an education or some sort of trade school, this is way too much car for you. Hell, I'm 31, make awesome money building aircraft engines for Teledyne Continental Motors, and sometimes I regret getting into a 600 dollar a month car payment for 6 years (optional 6 year/100,000 mile GM warranty shot the price up a bit). 

I can't speak for the M6 guys, I got an A4 and I drive her like she is SUPPOSE to be driven, no *****-footin' and I average 18 mph, about what a truck or SUV gets. You HAVE to feed her 93 octane to get all her horses (unless you live in a commy state like CALLI and have to settle for 91) and if you do any mods at all, buy a handheld tuner, etc. etc., you MUST put in premium fuel only or you'll spark knock your engine right out of the top of your hood and out the bottom of the oil pan. I'm looking at a 45 dollar per week fuel expense, driving 17 miles to work. 

To get an oil change, even if you do it yourself, which I do, you're looking at close to 50 bucks. God forbid you screw up a rim, tire, or have any other type of unexpected car expense that isn't covered under warranty, and sh*t can hit the fan pretty quick. Part of me hopes you get the car, but I'm DEFINITELY not going to advise it. Hope this helps. 
Dusty.


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

yea im hearin what you guys are sayin but dam i want this car so bad!!!!! And no my parents will be of no help i have about 14 grand and i hope thats enough to set me up. like i said ill only be driving her in the summer i have a explorer for the MN winters but wtf 600 a month if i put down even 5k on a 24,000 car my dam payments better be adleast in the 300 range. And as far as insurance i will pay it off yearly and prob not full coverage **** how i see it if i crash that car its my fault and i dont plan on doing so im a pretty dam good driver if i dont say so my self. I dont know parents say know sum judge who signed for the cd sayed dont get a car but **** im 17 now have my own apartment own car and insurance and im going to a trade school for computer science so i think i deserve this car, well adleast im gonaa try you kno b/c like i said before buying sum sucky honda civic or integra just wont do it for me either its the full monty or nothin and im going for the full monty yhttp://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/coolgleamA.gif
:cool well i guess il see what happens i get this money in 3 months and theres no turning back now i mean for heavens sake everyone i kno knows im getting this car this is all i talk about my GTO i have to 
well i keep you guys updated thanks for the comments


----------



## DLGII (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't buy on impulse, if you get a good deal look at the big picture of your life first. Get a good policy on isurance, because if something happens you can't have any regrets about getting the car. I wanted one from the first 04 that hit my local dealer, but waited until April of this year to get mine and got 0% for 60mo. I am 28, two kids and a house wife, I got 05 Yukon and 0% also. Being young means just waiting a little, education will get you the money to get the toys, that what I had to do.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

londo said:


> yea im hearin what you guys are sayin but dam i want this car so bad!!!!! And no my parents will be of no help i have about 14 grand and i hope thats enough to set me up. like i said ill only be driving her in the summer i have a explorer for the MN winters but wtf 600 a month if i put down even 5k on a 24,000 car my dam payments better be adleast in the 300 range. And as far as insurance i will pay it off yearly and prob not full coverage **** how i see it if i crash that car its my fault and i dont plan on doing so im a pretty dam good driver if i dont say so my self. I dont know parents say know sum judge who signed for the cd sayed dont get a car but **** im 17 now have my own apartment own car and insurance and im going to a trade school for computer science so i think i deserve this car, well adleast im gonaa try you kno b/c like i said before buying sum sucky honda civic or integra just wont do it for me either its the full monty or nothin and im going for the full monty yhttp://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/coolgleamA.gif
> :cool well i guess il see what happens i get this money in 3 months and theres no turning back now i mean for heavens sake everyone i kno knows im getting this car this is all i talk about my GTO i have to
> well i keep you guys updated thanks for the comments


With the enthusiasm I see in your posts, it's doubtful you are going to listen to anyone here. I think you're looking for reinforcement for your decision to buy this car at 17 years old. I also doubt the GTO you buy will be driven very conservatively, but it's your life; I just hate to see young people killed needlessly. 

I'm sure some of the other younger people on this forum will see your point. I doubt any of the older ones will, but like most things this will be a "live and learn" experience for you.

I applaud you going to tech school, and it looks like you're on your own for most things. The only advice I can offer is if you can see far enough ahead in your life, you're probably going to want a house, condo, or some place of your own to live. If so, this car will set you back in achieving that goal.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

londo said:


> like i said ill only be driving her in the summer i have a explorer for the MN winters but wtf 600 a month if i put down even 5k on a 24,000 car my dam payments better be adleast in the 300 range. *And as far as insurance i will pay it off yearly and prob not full coverage* **** how i see it if i crash that car its my fault and i dont plan on doing so im a pretty dam good driver if i dont say so my self.


good luck in finding an insurance company that will allow you to have such a high rate of uncovered liability and also a loan company that would allow the same thing. once you drive one through the rain or even have a blow out you'll change your tune...i hit buzzards which is something no one ever does...things happen unexpectedly. had the windshield and front bumper cover replaced from it


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

Darnit Nos34 yourkilling me hear i under stand what you all are sayin and your exactly right lol i guess i was just looking for someone to agree with me but this car has become so big of a deal for me idk i wont have anything to look forward to all i can imagine is driving off into the country with her not to mention each of my buddies have great cars like one just bought a beamer 325ci coupe not so fast but looks like it is and another just got a scion tc and in june afriend that dosent even have his dam license is getting a 350z i mean dam me and the scion guy are the only true car enthusiast and i dont think i could handle being around all of those toys and not having my own. And dont think this is like a competition thing or sumthing i mean i get alot of **** for wanting this car its either ugly or heavy or slow blah blah blah i think its perfect and love the style and i hope im able to get one and still maintain


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

londo said:


> Darnit Nos34 yourkilling me hear i under stand what you all are sayin and your exactly right lol i guess i was just looking for someone to agree with me but this car has become so big of a deal for me idk i wont have anything to look forward to all i can imagine is driving off into the country with her not to mention each of my buddies have great cars like one just bought a beamer 325ci coupe not so fast but looks like it is and another just got a scion tc and in june afriend that dosent even have his dam license is getting a 350z i mean dam me and the scion guy are the only true car enthusiast and i dont think i could handle being around all of those toys and not having my own. And dont think this is like a competition thing or sumthing i mean i get alot of **** for wanting this car its either ugly or heavy or slow blah blah blah i think its perfect and love the style and i hope im able to get one and still maintain


I hear you, but there's obviously some peer pressure on you to "fit in" with the car people you're hangin' with.

Group pressure is a hard thing to get out from under. Think about what you've said though; you've got a guy with no license getting a 350z, your other buddies have "great" cars, but it's not a "competition" thing? I don't think so. 

Whatever you do, stay with your education. English may not be your forte', but if you can learn and possess technical skills they will serve you well. The best part is, everyone is going to need to get things "fixed", and that's a service that will be damn near impossible to farm out to India or China. 

Good Luck.


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

ok ok so are you saying you think im dumb if i buy this? i mean come on out of this money this is all i want just one thing i need you kno its not like im going and getting a loan for 25,000 all il need is like 15 jeez i really ant this car bt your saying i might regret it so i guess ill have to take that into consideration. Pretty much bumbs me out though maybe the prices will go down or somthing within the next couple of monthshttp://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/lol25.gif then we canforget all about this. Well thanks again for actually trying to help me even if your not going to give me the answer i want.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

we pride ourselves in honesty and maturity around here...that's why we have gtos


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

When I was 17 (back in 1993) I was driving a 1987 Plymoth Duster hatchback 4 banger from hell. The only "power" option on it was the steering, and not even sure if it had that, lol. AM FM radio only, no cassette (CD's weren't born yet). All that said, I payed 300 bucks cash for her from my lawn mowing money, and liability only insurance freed me up all sorts of money to raise hell and generally do what teenagers that age enjoy doing. Something to think about  .


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

londo said:


> ok ok so are you saying you think im dumb if i buy this? i mean come on out of this money this is all i want just one thing i need you kno its not like im going and getting a loan for 25,000 all il need is like 15 jeez i really ant this car bt your saying i might regret it so i guess ill have to take that into consideration. Pretty much bumbs me out though maybe the prices will go down or somthing within the next couple of monthshttp://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/lol25.gif then we canforget all about this. Well thanks again for actually trying to help me even if your not going to give me the answer i want.


OMG, I certainly didn't mean to shatter your dream! 

In reality, remember it's only a CAR! I know in your world, at your age, cars and sex are the most important things. Good news is, I'm 54 and both of those are still important!

I guess the difference between you and me is that when I was your age, I was driving a used Corvair and happy to have it. My priorities were different than yours.

I see your perception about the money, but the fact is, borrowed, taken from savings, stolen, etc. if you spend $20K on a car, that's $20K you don't have for something else. Add to that the fact that this is not a cheap car to own, and the impact is even greater. 

I'm getting too preachey here, and that's not my intent. My only intent was to try and persuade a 17 year old guy from making what I consider is a mistake.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> There is all sorts of "full coverage". I have balls to the wall, T-bone right through the middle of a Rolls, sideswipe a busload of nuns (setting the thing on fire) and come to a stop in the middle of a daycare center and I'm good to go. Minimum requirements for "full coverage" very GREATLY from state to state.



oooooo good luck getting even 150 grand to cover t-boneing a rolls


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

noz34me said:


> OMG, I certainly didn't mean to shatter your dream!
> 
> In reality, remember it's only a CAR! I know in your world, at your age, cars and sex are the most important things. Good news is, I'm 54 and both of those are still important!


Yes! Cars and Sex FTW! In that order!


----------



## barbadosgoat (Oct 27, 2007)

im 20 and lookin at one...insurance for me every month is $190 on a used blue 04 6 spd with a sticker of $19,990 will be runnin me about $380/mth...but no secondary schooling just a great ass job i fell into after high school and been here since...im looking forward to getting my goat! def look into school first tho man especially at 17...i been on my own pretty much since i was 17 and worked hard for everything i owned and can afford this and a house! but a part time job on top of this one is in the future for me anyways!


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Do what you think is right for you. These guys are really just helping you out and they make very valid points based on life experiences. They know alot more about life than you and I know, just because they are more experienced at it. All they really wanna do is help. But if you feel that buying this car is the right choice for you after you consider all the pros/cons, then by all means- buy it. It's one hell of a car to own and I couldn't be happier to own one. Just don't take it lightly, 400hp/400lb-ft is more than you think and this car, even though its heavy, can really turn on you quick. If you do buy one, and I hope I speak for everyone here when I say this, be REALLY careful man. Think about the people who care about you the first time you decide you want your buddies to like you because your car can spin the tires or get to triple digit speeds at the snap of a finger. It's not worth it to risk your life or anyone else's. Use your head (and not the one that's in your pants). Good luck either way.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

gtoforspeed said:


> oooooo good luck getting even 150 grand to cover t-boneing a rolls


It was a figure of speech. Point being, I have more coverage then the average smart ass GTO owner out there...


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

haha i know, i have the same coverage.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

im 20 and all im payin is 1000 every 6 moths and i think gas is just as bad as a truck i dont think its that bad. its just money it will come back.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> its just money it will come back.



That is exactly the reason some people retire at 40 and some work until they die. You're right it is just money, but saving it will help you in the long run. Like when you have kids or buy a house. That same money that you just spent will never come back. You'll just get new money. Know what I mean?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

ricekiller848 said:


> im 20 and all im payin is 1000 every 6 moths and i think gas is just as bad as a truck i dont think its that bad. its just money it will come back.



"I think gas is just as bad as a truck I don't think it's that bad" 

"It's just money it will come back"

::rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Get help now.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

naw im good on my money guys i have stocks/bonds and all that good stuff when i buy a house its 3/4 paid for. and i have 2 jobs anyways so im not hurting for money at all.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

For anyone who is too young to remember the oil embargoes of the 1970's, brace yourself. At oil headed to 100+ clams a barrel, get ready to get a taste of, "it's only money."


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> naw im good on my money guys i have stocks/bonds and all that good stuff when i buy a house its 3/4 paid for. and i have 2 jobs anyways so im not hurting for money at all.



Me too. Makes me value it even more. Can't have the screw it attitude if you want to retire at a healthy age when you can actually enjoy it.


----------

